# George Foreman We Love You



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 1, 2016)

My secretary suggested that as I am now single once more I might consider a George Foreman fat reducing grill. She sold me on the concept that it was bomb proof, idiot proof, burn your own house down proof and most importantly I was very unlikely to give myself food poisoning cooking with it. I have in the last week chucked just about everything in it. Steak, chicken, pork loins, salmon, trout, sea trout, cod and prawns. I have found that chopping up fruit and vegetables and just tossing them in the grill with the meat offers some surprisingly decent results. Last night after I got home I decided to chuck a bacon butty together which it cooks in about 5 minutes. The real eye opener for me is putting the grill on a slight angle with the fat catching dish below it just how much crappy fat is in food. This appears particularly bad with bacon and sausages. I have never been massively into bacon or sausage and I am really glad having seen what drains out of it when cooking. The upshot is George Foreman gets a massive thumbs up. Not only can he deliver a right cross making you feel like you have been hit in the face with an anvil he also endorses a half decent grilling machine that may help me from starving myself silly


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 1, 2016)

Ahhhhh, and then put the bacon drippings into a jar to use for cooking later!!!!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 1, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Ahhhhh, and then put the bacon drippings into a jar to use for cooking later!!!!




I think I am going to 'honk up' at the very suggestion. The stuff looks bloody vile. Cooking bacon without one of these suggests people are actually eating it . I will never eat bacon again that hasn't been cooked using one of these machines.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 1, 2016)

Get yourself some Black Farmer pork sausages - virtually no carbs and virtually no fat


----------



## Copepod (Aug 1, 2016)

Save fat that drips off, mix with breadcrumbs / seeds and feed to wild birds.


----------



## Robin (Aug 1, 2016)

If you get proper butchers' dry cured bacon, the fat that comes off it is delicious. What comes off the average supermarket rasher, unfortunately, normally resembles white scum.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 1, 2016)

Robin said:


> If you get proper butchers' dry cured bacon, the fat that comes off it is delicious. What comes off the average supermarket rasher, unfortunately, normally resembles white scum.




Thank you for your suggestion but  personally find the concept of fat being delicious quite repugnant


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 1, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Get yourself some Black Farmer pork sausages - virtually no carbs and virtually no fat




Yes this sounds like a go to. Have you tried them? Do they taste like toenails?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 1, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Yes this sounds like a go to. Have you tried them? Do they taste like toenails?


They are delicious! I was gutted when they stopped selling them in my local Co-op, now I have to go on foraging missions to the big Sainsbury's a couple of miles away!  Worth it though!


----------



## Robin (Aug 1, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Thank you for your suggestion but  personally find the concept of fat being delicious quite repugnant


Have to disagree, bacon fat is the only thing to fry an egg in. Mind you, I have cut back on my pork crackling habit since I broke a tooth on it last week, so maybe all this fat malarkey really is bad for you!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 1, 2016)

Copepod said:


> Save fat that drips off, mix with breadcrumbs / seeds and feed to wild birds.




I don't feed bread to birds as it doesn't do them any good. I do buy fat balls which they absolutely seem to love. I have them coming into my garden at timed sittings for meal worms. The cheeky sods now thumb up their noses at wild bird seed and hold out for the meal worms. Dumb animals? I really don't think so


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 1, 2016)

Robin said:


> Have to disagree, bacon fat is the only thing to fry an egg in. Mind you, I have cut back on my pork crackling habit since I broke a tooth on it last week, so maybe all this fat malarkey really is bad for you!




I don't eat fried eggs. Boiled and poached only for my delicate palate. Will do scrambled as an absolute last resort but I wouldn't eat scrambled every week or even every month


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 1, 2016)

Robin said:


> dry cured bacon


Hmmmmm....... Gotta look out for some of that...... Apparently both of our supermarkets sell that


----------



## Copepod (Aug 1, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I don't feed bread to birds as it doesn't do them any good. I do buy fat balls which they absolutely seem to love. I have them coming into my garden at timed sittings for meal worms. The cheeky sods now thumb up their noses at wild bird seed and hold out for the meal worms. Dumb animals? I really don't think so


The crumbs are only to hold the oil / fat, so they are eating high calorie food, not naked bread. I also feed mealworms to wild birds, but keep a few for my harvest mouse - and today was able to borrow a male for a stud visit to her travel case, as we're house / pet / livestock minding in Norfolk. He goes back to his home on Saturday when we head north. They've had an exercise session climbing up a few barley stalks pilfered from a field, set up in bath, as they can't escape, unless they climb up plug chain, which I put away from their paws. Female will be getting extra mealworms during her pregnancy.

Otherwise, oil should be allowed to cool and then poured into a bottle or pot for disposal in regular waste, but it's better not to go to landfill, where it will make methane.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 1, 2016)

Copepod said:


> The crumbs are only to hold the oil / fat, so they are eating high calorie food, not naked bread. I also feed mealworms to wild birds, but keep a few for my harvest mouse - and today was able to borrow a male for a stud visit to her travel case, as we're house / pet / livestock minding in Norfolk. He goes back to his home on Saturday when we head north. They've had an exercise session climbing up a few barley stalks pilfered from a field, set up in bath, as they can't escape, unless they climb up plug chain, which I put away from their paws. Female will be getting extra mealworms during her pregnancy.
> 
> Otherwise, oil should be allowed to cool and then poured into a bottle or pot for disposal in regular waste, but it's better not to go to landfill, where it will make methane.





I expect lots of pictures of the little critters after they are born. As many as you can stump up will be fine by me


----------



## Ljc (Aug 1, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I expect lots of pictures of the little critters after they are born. As many as you can stump up will be fine by me


Me too


----------



## Copepod (Aug 1, 2016)

All depends if the two of them get on OK. But if there are babies after 17 - 19 days gestation, of course I'll post photos.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 1, 2016)

It's a man mouse and a lady mouse. They will get on like 2 beautiful meeces and then there will be a whole house full of meeces


----------



## DeusXM (Aug 1, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Thank you for your suggestion but  personally find the concept of fat being delicious quite repugnant



Actually (and this may seem counterintuitive), it's fat that's almost entirely responsible for making meat delicious and juicy. No good chef ever orders fillet steak as it is very lean - they will always order a well-marbled ribeye as the marbling is the fat, which gives the steak its fine flavour. Similar principle behind wagyu beef - it's exceptionally well-marbled which makes it taste astonishing. Fat on its own, I can understand as not being appealing (although you can't beat a nice crispy bar of fat on a lamb chop or a bit of pork crackling).

The truth is, fat isn't actually bad for you provided you're metabolising it. In fact I would say it's probably better for you (and certainly better for your diabetes) to eat some bacon rashers on their own, fried in butter, than it is to GF the rashers and serve them in a sandwich with low-fat spread.

I pretty much fry all my meat, never touch low-fat stuff and use real butter and cream. My triglycerides are lower than those of someone without diabetes.

Don't fear fat. It's what makes food taste good and if you take it out, you have to replace it with the other nutrient that influences flavour - carbohydrate, which doesn't produce nearly as much satiety as fat, so you also end up eating more too.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 1, 2016)

Tell you what Deus, if you like it then you eat it. Not for me though thanks very much. I don't fear fat I just really don't want to eat it.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 2, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Tell you what Deus, if you like it then you eat it. Not for me though thanks very much. I don't fear fat I just really don't want to eat it.


Just for you   Enjoy!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 2, 2016)

[QUOTE="Northerner, post: for you   Enjoy! [/QUOTE]


Oh goody lard!!!!!!  My favourite. I think I might boil up a pound or three and have myself a ketonic smelly breath party


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 2, 2016)

George Foreman grills are great. If you lived nearer to me Id drop you round the occasional home cooked meal. I always end up cooking too much and my freezer has loads of frozen chilli and bolognese in it!


----------



## DeusXM (Aug 2, 2016)

Mmmmmm......








Booo!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 2, 2016)

Get yourself some quorn steaks :






Have a plant protein based diet and live longer (and you might be around when the cure is found). 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-36942221


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 2, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> George Foreman grills are great. If you lived nearer to me Id drop you round the occasional home cooked meal. I always end up cooking too much and my freezer has loads of frozen chilli and bolognese in it!




Awwwwwwww Stitch that's the nicest thing anybody has said to me in ages. Thank you ever so much


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 2, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Get yourself some quorn steaks :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Let me work this out, eat quorn and live for what feels like ages because it makes you totally miserable as it tastes like reformed toilet roll (yes it does cos I've tried the filthy stuff). Alternatively eat steak, drink wine laugh a lot and die 7 years younger? I'll have carnations please if you are gonna have a whip round


----------



## Robin (Aug 2, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Get yourself some quorn steaks :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't actually live longer, it just seems like it!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 2, 2016)

DeusXM said:


> Mmmmmm......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Deusy I possibly wouldn't get quite so hung up about meat that appears to have a lot more fat actually having masses more. The vast majority of red meat, excluding rabbit and a few others has a very high fat content. There will of course be slight variations from steak to steak but I really would not like to have to live on the difference. There is a popular misconception that because meat appears to be visibly leaner as in the steaks that you show above that it has little or no fat. This can be wildly inaccurate. Have a look at this article from the  MEN'S FITNESS WEBSITE . The T bone contains 25g of fat, 10.5g of this is saturated. Even when trimmed of the crappy stuff around the edges it may look quite healthy but sadly it ain't


----------



## DeusXM (Aug 2, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Deusy I possibly wouldn't get quite so hung up about meat that appears to have a lot more fat actually having masses more. The vast majority of red meat, excluding rabbit and a few others has a very high fat content. There will of course be slight variations from steak to steak but I really would not like to have to live on the difference. There is a popular misconception that because meat appears to be visibly leaner as in the steaks that you show above that it has little or no fat. This can be wildly inaccurate. Have a look at this article from the  MEN'S FITNESS WEBSITE . The T bone contains 25g of fat, 10.5g of this is saturated. Even when trimmed of the crappy stuff around the edges it may look quite healthy but sadly it ain't



I think you've missed my point, I'm telling you that fat is healthy and good for you and shouldn't be avoided. Something like 60% of my calories per day come from fat. I wouldn't dream of picking a steak which had the fat trimmed off. It's the only macronutrient that doesn't affect your blood sugar.


----------



## Radders (Aug 2, 2016)

My dietician tells me that eating fat increases insulin resistance. Is she wrong? 
This was in the context of my explaining how a virtually zero carb lunch could not be eaten during basal tests as the protein raises my blood sugar. She implied it was the fat causing the problem.


----------



## Annette (Aug 2, 2016)

Radders said:


> My dietician tells me that eating fat increases insulin resistance. Is she wrong?
> This was in the context of my explaining how a virtually zero carb lunch could not be eaten during basal tests as the protein raises my blood sugar. She implied it was the fat causing the problem.


It is the protein that raises the blood sugar, so shouldnt be eaten during a basal test.
However, I was also under the impression that fat raises insulin resistance (and hence indirectly blood sugar) - this does seem to be the case for me! So you shouldnt eat fat either (during a basal test). If you absolutely have to eat something, a shredded lettuce leaf and a couple of sliced mushrooms, perhaps?


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm with Deus on this one. A fat free diet is unpalatable. And unhealthy. Where do you get your fat soluble vitamins?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 2, 2016)

DeusXM said:


> I think you've missed my point, I'm telling you that fat is healthy and good for you and shouldn't be avoided. Something like 60% of my calories per day come from fat. I wouldn't dream of picking a steak which had the fat trimmed off. It's the only macronutrient that doesn't affect your blood sugar.



I am not at all missing your point. You choose to consume an abundance of fat and you feel that it is healthy and good for you. Munch away to your hearts content or more worryingly discontent. Stick with it and be happy . For my own part I choose to avoid fat as much as I am able and attempt for a diet balanced between carbohydrate, protein, fat and vitamins. This makes me happy too. My GP feels that my diabetic control could not be improved upon although suggests that I am a little bit obsessed with micro management of my own blood sugars. This makes me very happy. When I explain my reasons for this he usually accepts my point of view. My doctor is then happy


----------



## DeusXM (Aug 2, 2016)

My doctor is very unhappy - not least because, as I said, my trigs (which are the markers for heart disease) are lower than those of someone without diabetes and my HDL/LDL cholesterol ratio is better than average, which means he ends up in a very awkward place where he tries to tell me my heart is at risk when all the numbers prove that I'm probably less at risk than the general population.

The evidence linking fat intake with heart disease is surprisingly flimsy, and that's being charitable.

https://www.theguardian.com/society/2016/apr/07/the-sugar-conspiracy-robert-lustig-john-yudkin



> In 2008, researchers from Oxford University undertook a Europe-wide study of the causes of heart disease. Its data shows an inverse correlation between saturated fat and heart disease, across the continent. France, the country with the highest intake of saturated fat, has the lowest rate of heart disease; Ukraine, the country with the lowest intake of saturated fat, has the highest. When the British obesity researcher Zoë Harcombe performed an analysis of the data on cholesterol levels for 192 countries around the world, she found that lower cholesterol correlated with higher rates of death from heart disease.





> The UN’s Food and Agriculture Organisation, in a 2008 analysis of all studies of the low-fat diet, found “no probable or convincing evidence” that a high level of dietary fat causes heart disease or cancer. Another landmark review, published in 2010, in the American Society for Nutrition, and authored by, among others, Ronald Krauss, a highly respected researcher and physician at the University of California, stated “there is no significant evidence for concluding that dietary saturated fat is associated with an increased risk of CHD or CVD [coronary heart disease and cardiovascular disease]”.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 2, 2016)

As I have already stated if gorging your little chops on stodgy fat stuff makes you as content as you claim at every conceivable opportunity then fill your proverbial boots. For my own part I have already made it abundantly clear that it isn't really for me. Having you hold my nose and force me with it is unlikely to make it any more palatable to me. I suspect your doctor must rub his hands with glee at the very prospect of your next appointment with him. I look forward to reading your next article in The Lancet


----------



## Northerner (Aug 2, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> As I have already stated if gorging your little chops on stodgy fat stuff makes you as content as you claim at every conceivable opportunity then fill your proverbial boots. For my own part I have already made it abundantly clear that it isn't really for me. Having you hold my nose and force me with it is unlikely to make it any more palatable to me. I suspect your doctor must rub his hands with glee at the very prospect of your next appointment with him. I look forward to reading your next article in The Lancet


You're not easily persuaded by the facts are you?  (I'm still trying to convince him that Jeremy Corbyn will make a fine PM and Trident is a worthless heap of junk )


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 2, 2016)

Northerner said:


> You're not easily persuaded by the facts are you?  (I'm still trying to convince him that Jeremy Corbyn will make a fine PM and Trident is a worthless heap of junk )



Expressing a personal choice  as to what I eat and do not eat is not a case for being convinced for or against anything. It is purely that, a personal choice. I choose to reduce my fat intake as the vast majority of the population also choose to do. I have come to no harm from this in fact that I am positively thriving. I do tire as I suspect some of the rest of us do on here of reading how a high fat diet will cure my ingrowing toenails and make my very small indifference a good deal larger and more appealing to members of the opposite sex. 

As regards Corbyn and Trident? I am feeling unusually charitable today so will offer to compromise at least half way. Let's agree that Corbyn is a worthless heap of junk. I am fairly sure though that he doesn't eat a fatty diet either.


----------



## DeusXM (Aug 2, 2016)

Ah, but I'm not challenging your personal choice - eat what you like. I'm just taking issue with you describing my particular choice as apparently bad for my heart, when both the firsthand evidence (my numbers) and the secondary research (the wider studies) strongly say otherwise. The vast majority of the population may indeed choose to reduce their fat intake, but if you read the article I posted, you'd see that's almost entirely based on suspect studies that were given undue credence in public policy 40 years ago.

My position has always been people should eat whatever they like, provided it delivers the blood sugar and other health goals they require, and that any claims they make about diets be factually accurate. If you want to describe fat as unhealthy, or talk about my heart's discontent, don't be surprised about having that inaccuracy challenged!


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 2, 2016)

DeusXM said:


> My position has always been people should eat whatever they like, provided it delivers the blood sugar and other health goals they require, and that any claims they make about diets be factually accurate. If you want to describe fat as unhealthy, or talk about my heart's discontent, don't be surprised about having that inaccuracy challenged!


Well said Deus.....
It's more about a sustainable Way of Eating that works for a particular person than any specific diet, I have a freezer & pantry full of so called "diet" foods beloved by my better half yet they are just not working for her. Myself, I tried the so called healthy diet promoted by the establishment & now I have diabetes; guess it didn't work for me!!!!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 2, 2016)

DeusXM said:


> Ah, but I'm not challenging your personal choice - eat what you like. I'm just taking issue with you describing my particular choice as apparently bad for my heart, when both the firsthand evidence (my numbers) and the secondary research (the wider studies) strongly say otherwise. The vast majority of the population may indeed choose to reduce their fat intake, but if you read the article I posted, you'd see that's almost entirely based on suspect studies that were given undue credence in public policy 40 years ago.
> 
> My position has always been people should eat whatever they like, provided it delivers the blood sugar and other health goals they require, and that any claims they make about diets be factually accurate. If you want to describe fat as unhealthy, or talk about my heart's discontent, don't be surprised about having that inaccuracy challenged!




Well I have read through all of my previous posts in this thread and can not find a single reference to your personal choice to chump as much fat as you can chomp on being bad for you. I did however find several references to it being bad for me. Hang on  a second I'll have another look..............no I still can't find a comment referring to you making very poor life choices. Just my own lifestyle. Ah well never mind. A quick check of my own on Dr Google does offer some studies showing the high fat bunk you have bought into might not be quite as healthy as you appear to believe but I'll leave that one for now. The fact that you are not challenging my personal dietary choices is indeed most gracious of you. Had you suggested anything else I might have thought you to be very arrogant by stuffing the high fat mantra down my throat again but now I can see that this would be completely wrong of me. 


Nah tell you what here are a few links just for the hell of it:


http://www.pcrm.org/nbBlog/index.php/these-12-studies-show-saturated-fat-is-not-just-a-heart-hazard


https://www.theguardian.com/society/2014/oct/07/fat-not-bad-studies-misleading-scientists-say


It took me about 2 minutes to find these and I dare say that if I looked a bit further I may or may not find more quite frankly I ain't really bothered too much


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 2, 2016)

Just as an aside, the Inuit people have a very high fat diet. Indeed, they eat Narwhal blubber neat, because it contains high levels of vitamin C. They don't get much in the way of heart disease. Maybe it's the low carb diet. Who knows?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 2, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Just as an aside, the Inuit people have a very high fat diet. Indeed, they eat Narwhal blubber neat, because it contains high levels of vitamin C. They don't get much in the way of heart disease. Maybe it's the low carb diet. Who knows?





As an average the incidence of diabetes in this race of people is approximately 3 times the rest of the population living there. I heartily applaud your testimony to healthy living Mike. If you wish to cite examples then you might choose to look elsewhere in the world


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 2, 2016)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/health/inuit-type-2-diabetes-gap-worsens-1.1044126

It's interesting to note the quote "Oakoak agrees, saying young Inuit need help to stay away from processed food and see the benefits of living an active and healthy lifestyle."


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 2, 2016)

How about we all just drop this subject please? If you read through this thread I have at no point questioned your own individual choices to eat what the hell you choose. I merely suggest that as far I am concerned it really isn't for me. I was rather shocked at how much crap which you are all free to call excellent, wonderful healthy crap if you so choose came out of 2 pieces of bacon that I grilled with my new cooker. I don't wish to indulge in eating greasy fat. It really isn't difficult to comprehend.  I just do not 'buy into' this fad diet, neither does my doctor, neither does my nurse. I am sorry if you all see it as the Holy Grail I personally do not. For every study you can summon up that extols what you may feel are it's many virtues I am sure that I can find one that warns of its many woes. Eat what you like and may it bring you much contentment but FFS because I have an opinion which differs from yours it doesn't make either right or wrong 


My source of reference for the Inuit Tribes

http://guidelines.diabetes.ca/browse/chapter38


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 3, 2016)

Mmmm...crispy bacon.  My favourite.  

A vegan friend has just sent me this link to a recipe for fake bacon http://ohmyveggies.com/the-best-vegan-blt-with-eggplant-bacon/.  I'm going to buy some liquid smoke and give it a try.  If it tastes anything like real bacon it will be my holy grail.  

NB: I'm trying to follow a low carb/full fat diet based on the eminently sensible advice to 'eat real food, not too much, mostly veg'.


----------



## stacey_w (Aug 9, 2016)

I don't know why everyone gets so worked up about what other people choose to not eat! I'm a meat eater (including the fat) and my husband is vegetarian. We lead an harmonious (ahem) life because we don't care about what the other one has on their plate! As long as we aren't eating it then it really isnt significant. 

I used to love my George Foreman grill! Cleaning it was therapeutic too!


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 10, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> My secretary suggested that as I am now single once more I might consider a George Foreman fat reducing grill. She sold me on the concept that it was bomb proof, idiot proof, burn your own house down proof and most importantly I was very unlikely to give myself food poisoning cooking with it. I have in the last week chucked just about everything in it. Steak, chicken, pork loins, salmon, trout, sea trout, cod and prawns. I have found that chopping up fruit and vegetables and just tossing them in the grill with the meat offers some surprisingly decent results. Last night after I got home I decided to chuck a bacon butty together which it cooks in about 5 minutes. The real eye opener for me is putting the grill on a slight angle with the fat catching dish below it just how much crappy fat is in food. This appears particularly bad with bacon and sausages. I have never been massively into bacon or sausage and I am really glad having seen what drains out of it when cooking. The upshot is George Foreman gets a massive thumbs up. Not only can he deliver a right cross making you feel like you have been hit in the face with an anvil he also endorses a half decent grilling machine that may help me from starving myself silly


I like the bit about the Prawns . Not much fat in seafood (not battered fish & chips)


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 10, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> battered fish & chips


Oh man!!!! I'm salivating at the mere mention..... Now if the US acquired a taste for real Fish & Chips like they are slowly doing with Curry.....


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 10, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> I like the bit about the Prawns . Not much fat in seafood (not battered fish & chips)




Hola Hobeyman, you are back with us. I hope you had a great time? Loads and loads and loads of mischief of course?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 10, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Oh man!!!! I'm salivating at the mere mention..... Now if the US acquired a taste for real Fish & Chips like they are slowly doing with Curry.....




Just watch the Trump debacle on Channel 4 News. It seems that all Americans want is blood


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 10, 2016)

Which one? The one where he is calling for Hillary's assassination?

God help us if he gets in!!!!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 10, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Which one? The one where he is calling for Hillary's assassination?
> 
> God help us if he gets in!!!!




Yes that one. Then he went on to say that the press were twisting his words. I saw a clip if him speaking.  The words are very clear. The man is not just dangerous he is bloody deranged. Channel 4 News then interviewed a member of the NRA who said that it wasn't Trump's fault it was Clinton's fault for having armed guards around her all the time. I don't get it?


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 10, 2016)

Funnily enough I'm a member of the NRA......
Me too, I just don't get why Trump has such a fanatical following, I know many otherwise normal Republicans who just put their blinkers on when it comes to Trump..... I guess he's a bit like Farge but on steroids!!!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 10, 2016)

I shoot shotguns for clay pigeons. We are extremely restricted as to what and how we can shoot and quite rightly so. I don't understand how the gun manufacturers in the States seem to frighten the life out of American politicians.  It appears to me that the gun manufacturers form a lot of US Policy on a load of different issues. I don't understand it?


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 10, 2016)

Trap is my favorite discipline..... The restrictions on gun ownership would be tough for me if ever I were to come back to the UK, though I think they are a little lax here in many areas.

Politics is all about money, follow the money trail..... At the last elections the Koch brothers (industrialists) bought the Senate.... The Republicans are scared of Trump because, in large part, he cannot be controlled. Now if he were a Democrat with an ounce of common sense & a grip on reality I'd be all over him.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 10, 2016)

I read a little on the BBC News 24 Website this afternoon where he has made vague suggestions as to not being opposed to launching preemptive nuclear strikes. I considered booking a seat on the first Virgin Intergalactic Flight to the planet Mars


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 10, 2016)

Back on the subject of clays Martin, I am not the biggest fan of down the line as I find it requires the shooter to have a complete lack of imagination. Autoball is far more interesting but my first love is English sporting and the FITASC and maybe a little bit of skeet. I have guns with 32" barrels so not the best skeet guns in the world but I do ok shooting skeet with them. Sporting is where they really come into their own.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 10, 2016)

When many of us had just turned 18 our physics teacher had a brief word with us about how important it was for us to vote .  He'd been through WWII and we had a lot of respect for him.  He told us that in a participation democracy you must participate...and whatever the result you simply had to suck it up.  I remembered this when the disastrous Brexit results were coming in.  He also told us that people get the leaders they deserve.  Perhaps, right now, the USA deserves Trump.  On a more positive note...the powerful business interests that control politics will do whatever is necessary to protect profits...and nuclear strikes would play havoc with international trade.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 10, 2016)

Sorry...while I was typing you moved on.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 10, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Sorry...while I was typing you moved on.




I'm sorry that I did move on. It is a most interesting point you make and one that I concur with. I dearly hope that you are correct regarding the preemptive nuclear strike bit. I really want to die of old age at the grand old age of 396 and not radiation sickness at the age of 24.


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 11, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I am not the biggest fan of down the line


Down the line is all we have at our range, I would like to try other disciplines but that involves some traveling as a lot of ranges only have down the line.... Besides I shoot for free being an RSO (Range Safety Officer) at our local range.


----------



## onefooteight (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi, I just wanted to thank the op for this thread.  I have a George Foreman and use it mainly to make toasties.  Its never occurred to me to use it to cook bacon or sausage.  Tried it after reading this thread and its so easy.  My children have also started making their own bacon sandwiches using this method too.  Can't wait to try sausages!


----------

